# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  Barzani Ailesi'nin İsrail ile olan tarihsel bağları

## bozok

*KüRT YAHUDİLERİ VE BARZANİLER*


24.10.2010 23:58


Kürt Yahudileri ile, Kürt dilini ve kültürünü benimsemiş, tarih boyunca Kürdistan olarak tabir edilen Kuzey Irak ve Mezapotamya bölgesi sınırları içerisinde var olmuş, daha sonraki yüzyıllarda İslam dinine geçmiş ve İsrail kurulduktan sonraki süreçte Kuzey Irak’tan İsrail’e göç eden Yahudiler kastedilmektedir. *Kürt Yahudileri, kökenleri itibariyle Kürt değil, İsrailoğullarının (İbrani) kavmindendirler.* İslam’a görünürde geçmiş, Kürt görünümlü Yahudiler bugün İsrail’de ve Türkiye’de varlıklarını sürdürmektedirler. Sonradan Yahudi dinine giren Kürtler olmuş mudur bu konu araştırılmalıdır. Günümüzde bazı araştırmacılar genetik açıdan bazı benzerlikler bulunduğu için Kürtlerle Yahudilerin akraba olabileceği tezleri ortaya attılar.

Yahudiler, Kuzey Irak topraklarına, İsrail Krallığı'nın M.ü.720 yılında Asurlular tarafından yıkılmasıyla İsrailoğullarının Kayıp Oniki kabilesi’nin dünyanın dört bir yanına dağıldığı dönemde gelmişlerdir. O dönem Kuzey Irak toprakları Medlerin egemenliğindeydi. Medler Kürtlerin atası idi. The Medes' kings allowed the Jews to return and live in peace in Jerusalem, their sacred city. Med Kralı, Asurluların Babil’e sürgün ettiği Yahudileri Kudüs’e dönmelerine ve yaşamalarına izin verdi.

Judaica ise Kürdistanlı Yahudilerin, Bet Amiktaş II. Tapınağın M.S. 70’de yıkılışı döneminde, Adiabene krallığı, M.ü. 1. yüzyılda Mezopotamya'da Yahudiliğe geçmiş Kürt Krallar tarafından Erbil merkezli olarak 2000 yıl önce kurulduğunu anlatır. Bu krallığın vatandaşlarının çoğunluğu Kürttü. Kürt Kral Monobazes, eşi kraliçe Helena ve varisi oğlu I.İzates ile birlikte Yahudiliğe geçmişti. (İzates Yazata kelimesinden türemiş ve Kürtçede Melek demektir.) adları halen ilk din değiştirenler olarak muhafaza edimiştir. Monobazos ve Helena'dan Mişna'da sık sık bahsedilir*.* *(**Encyclopaedia Judaica, entries on Kurds and Irbil/Arbil; Jerusalem-1972 . Bib.Louis Ginzberg, The Legends of the Jews, 5th cd. (Philadelphia: The Jewish Publication Society of America,* *1968, VI. p. 412. )*

Araştırmacılar Aiabene Kralı ve ailesinin Yahudilik dinine politik nedenlerden dolayı geçtiklerini bildirmektedirler. Kral I. İzates, Kudüs’teki Yahudileri Romalılarla yaptıkları savaşlar sırasından finansal ve askeri açıdan desteklemişti. Fakat araştırmacı Teolog Prof.Dr. Jacob Neusner, Kral Monozabes’in, İsrailoğulları’nın kayıp oniki kabilesinden geldiğini belirterek aslında Kral’ın ve çevresinin yüzyıllardır gizledikleri kimliklerini ve dinlerini açığa çıkararak, atalarının dinine döndüklerini belirtmektedir. *( Jacob Neusner,* The Conversion of Adiabene to Judaism*', JBL 83 (1964), p. 60-66.)*

18 yy.da Kuzey Irak’ın Erbil şehrinde yaşayan Hazan David ve Hazan Yasef adında Kürt yahudilerinin lideri bulunmaktaydı. Hazan David’in 1738’de kaleme aldığı Sefer Pitron Halomot adlı kitabında, Kürt Yahudileri’nin, İsrailoğullarının kayıp oniki kabilesinin, Efrayim kolundan geldiklerini bildirmektedir. *(**Erich Brauer, Editor; Raphael Patai, The Jews of Kurdistan,* *Wayne State University Press, 1993, p.63*
*Bibliyograph ; R.David, Josef Wolff had been in Kurdistan, p. 45 )*

**


Yani tarihsel olarak Kürt görünümlü dönme Yahudilerin geçmişi, İsrailoğulları’nın kayıp oniki kabilesi döneminden günümüze dayanmaktadır. *Kürtler ile Yahudilerin tarihsel bağları Med İmparatorluğu ve M.S. 60 yıllarındaki Adiabene krallığı dönemine dayanmaktadır.* Bugün Barzaniler tarafından kurulması beklenen devlet, bundan 2000 yıl önce bu topraklarda kurulmuştu.. Halkı Kürt yöneticileri Yahudi olan Adiabene krallığının planları bugünde Barzaniler ile hayata geçirilmek istenmektedir.

*KüRT MESİH*
Kuzey Irak ve Mezopotamya bölgeleri içindeki Kürt Yahudileri, hakkındaki ilk resmi bilgileri (1160-1173)’de İspanya’dan yola çıkan, seyyah Haham Benjamin Tudela vermiştir. *Haham Tudela, Erbil, Musul, Zagros’daki Kürt Yahudileri’nin dillerini Kürtçe, Aramice ve İbranice olarak kaydetmiştir.*

Kuzey Irak’ın Zagros bölgesindeki 50.000 Kürt Yahudisini ve 100 sinagogu ayrıntılı bir şekilde not etmiştir. Tudela, o dönem Mesihlik iddiasında bulunan Kürt Yahudisi *“David Alroy”* ile tanışmıştır.

Tudela; Kürdistan doğumlu Kabalist ve Talmudist Kürt Yahudisi David El Roi (1160-?), adındaki bir hahamın, Selçuklu Sultanına karşı isyan bayrağını kaldırarak , tüm Yahudileri sürgünden bir araya getirip Kudüs’te bir arada toplayacağını ve İsrail’i yeniden kuracağını belirterek mesih olduğunu ilan ettiğini not etmektedir.

*David Alroy’un (1170) başlatmış olduğu mesihi hareket aslında Siyonist bir hareketti*. Mesihlik iddasında bulunması, Kürdistanlı Yahudiler’e ikinci bir gizlenmenin kapılarını aralamıştı. Gizlenmeleri onlarca asır, etkin kimliklerini de inançlarını da değiştirmedi. Dışarda müslüman Kürt, kendi içlerinde Yahudiliklerini yaşadılar. Soylarını korudular ve inançlarını kripto (gizli) yaşadılar. Bu mesihsel süreçte, ortadan kaybolan Kürdistanlı diye tabir edilen Yahudiler, asırlar sonra tarih sahnesine yeniden döndüler. İsrail kurulduktan sonra yüzbinlercesi tekrar dinlerine ve kimliklerine dönmüş, ve büyük bir operasyonla İsrail’e göç etmişlerdi.

Eric Brauer demeçlerine göre; Tarihten bu yana Mezapotamya bölgesinde Yahudilikten İslama geçmiş dönme Kürt yahudilerin var oldukları bilinmektedir*. (**Erich Brauer, Editor; Raphael Patai, The Jews of Kurdistan,* *Wayne State University Press, 1993, p. 45)*

Eric Brauer’in naklettiğine göre o dönem Kürt Yahudi dönmelerinin olduğunu şöyle bildirmektedir.

Samawal bin Yahya Maghribi isimli bir Kürt Yahudi Dönmesi, David Alroy hakkında *"İfhan al Yahud"* (Yahudilerin sessizleşmesi) isminde bir kitap yazmıştır. Kitabında David Alroy'dan *Menahem bin şlomo al Ruhi* adıyla olarak söz etmiştir. *(**Erich Brauer, Editor; Raphael Patai, The Jews of Kurdistan,* *Wayne State University Press, 1993, p. 59)*

David Alroy hadisesinden sonra Kürt Yahudilerin din değiştirmesini ve birçok Yahudi’nin buna seyirci kalmasını o dönem Samawal bin Yahya Maghribi isimli bir Kürt Yahudi Dönmesi yazmış olduğu kitabında belirtmişti. Samawal bin Yahya kitabında kendisi gibi dönme olanların yaşadıkları durumu ve gizliliklerini anlatıyordu.

Alroy hadisesinden sonra birçok Kuzey Iraklı Yahudi din değiştirerek İslama geçmişti. Artık tarih onları Kürt Yahudileri olarak değil, Kürt Müslümanlar olarak hatırlayacaktı. Bu hadiseyle ilgili olarak o dönem Musul bölgesindeki aşiret reisi şeyh Ahmet Barzani, Haham Natanel Barzani’yi ve oğlunu İslam’a geçmelerini istemişti. Fakat Haham Natanel, Ahmet Barzani’nin huzuruna gelerek İslam'a geçmektense öleceğini bildirmişti. Haham Netanel Halevi Barzani’nin, bugün Kuzey Irak’ta Barzan kentinde gömülüdür. Hatta mezarı bile Kürt Yahudileri için çok kutsal sayılmaktadır. *(**Erich Brauer, Editor; Raphael Patai, The Jews of Kurdistan,* *Wayne State University Press, 1993, p. 296)*

O dönem aşireti Barzani Ailesi’nin, Haham Barzani ile bir kan bağı var mıdır ? O dönem Kuzey Irak’ta bir tek Barzani aşireti olduğu Osmanlı kayıtlarında görülmektedir. Yahudiler yaşadıkları yerleri soyisim olarak alırlar. Fakat burada ilginç olan husus Haham Barzani’nin de Kürt görünümlü Yahudilerden olmasıdır. Kürtçe ve Aramice konuşan bu ailenin, bugünkü Barzani aşiretinden olduğunu, kendiside *Kuzey Iraklı (Zaho) Kürt Yahudisi Amerikalı Prof.Dr. Yona Sabar,* *Yahudi Barzani ailesinin kurucusunun 16. yüzyılda yaşayan Haham Samuel Barzani olduğunu belirterek, ailenin sonraki yüzyıllarda Musul, Kerkük ve Erbil yöresinde etkili olduğunu söylemişti*. Fakat kamuoyundan gelen tepkiler neticesinde geri adım atmak zorunda kaldı.

Sabetayist sosyetenin, zengin Kürt işadamları ve sanatçıları ile yaptıkları evliliklerden artık bu bağı çok net bir şekilde çıkartabiliyoruz. Kürt aşiretlerinden Bedirhanilerin, Selanikli sabetayistler ile yapmış oldukları evliliklerinde rengi anlaşılmaktadır. Amaç Yahudi soylarını ve geleneklerini devam ettirmektir. *üünkü Tora’ya göre bir Yahudi ancak kendi milletinin soyu olan (İbrani) Yahudi ile evlenebilir.*

Kürt Yahudileri tarih’ten bu yana soylarını korumuşlardır. Bu soy dinleri itibariyle önem arz etmektedir.

üünki Tora (Tevrat)’a göre Yahudilikte soyun devam etmesi ulusun ve dinin devamı bakımından çok önemlidir._Tora’da Yahudi kanunlarına göre soyun önemi şöyle açıklanmaktadır; Yahudilikte soyun devam etmesi ulusun ve dinin devamı bakımından çok önemlidir. Annenin Yahudi olmadığı durumlarda, doğan çocuk da Yahudi değildir. İşte tarihin geri kalanında Yahudiler’in yaşam amaç ve görevlerini dinamitleyecek bir tehlike varsa, o da asimilasyondur._*“Yahudi bir erkek yada kızın Yahudi olmayan biriyle evlenmesi başlı başına yasakken, bir ebeveynin de çocuğunu Yahudi olmayan biriyle evlendirmesi ayrı bir yasaktır.*_ Bir Yahudi, üç bin yılı aşkın bir süredir kopmadan gelen bir zincirin halkası olduğunu aklından çıkarmamalıdır. Kendisi ya da çocukları Yahudi olmayan biriyle evlendiği takdirde, bunu yapmaktansa canlarını vermeyi göze almış olan tüm atalarına sırtını çevirmiş olur. Yahudi olmayan evlilik, Yahudiliğin misyonuna sırt çevirmektir.”_ (Tora-Devarim, Vaethanan, Bap: 7/3. Evlilik Kuralları Açıklaması, s. 154-155)

*BARZANİLER*
İdris Bitlis-i’nin (1452-1520) Selim şahnamesini, İngilizceye çeviren araştırmacı Mehrdad R. Izady’nin belirttiğine göre Bitlisi, o dönem Kuzey Irak’ta Barzani aşiretinin var olduğunu bildirmektedir. *(Mehrdad R. Izady, Sharaf Khan Bidlisi, The Sharafnama, The history of the Kurdish nation 1597,* *Mazda Publishers**, 2005)* Kuzey Irak'ta Yahudi kökenli tek bir Barzani Ailesi’nin olup olmadığına dair ipuçlarını Bitlisi’nin şahnamesi çözecektir. Kitabın orjinalinin telif hakları ABD’li Mazda Publishers şirketi tarafından saklanmaktadır. Bu yüzden içindeki bilgilerde sınırlıdır.

Daha önce Barzani Ailesi’nin Yahudi bağlarını Yahudi Ansiklopedisi Judaica’nın Haham Ben Nethanel Barzani ailesi hakkında vermiş olduğu bilgiler doğrultusundan yola çıkarak analiz etmeye çalışmıştık.

Musul şehrinde yaşamış olan Haham Ben Nethanel Barzani Halevi Musula yerleşmiş ve bu bölgedeki Talmud eserlerini ve İbrani diline ait eserleri geniş bir kütüphanede toplamıştır. Bu eserler ve yazma kitaplar, yine haham olan oğlu *Samuel Barzani’ye miras bırakmıştır.**1560 - 1630 yılları arasında yaşayan oğul,** Kürdistanlı Kabalist* *Haham**Samuel Barzani Ben Nathanel**döneminin ünlü Kabalistlerindendir.* Bu aile Barzani ismini ise yaşadığı bölgenin adından almıştır. Barzani ailesi Barazan bölgesinde ve Musulda Yeşiva okulunu kurdu. Barazani ailesinin diğer Kabalist hahamları Musul’da ve diğer Kürt şehirlerinde yaşamışlardı. Kürdistan bölgesinin en seçkin ve hahamlar yetiştiren ailelerindendi. *Samuel Barzani Kabalistti*, ve Kabala ya dair pek çok kitap yazmıştı. Bu kitapların bilinenleri ise ise Avnei Zikkaron, Sefer Ha-Iyyun, Sefer Derashot, ve Sefer Haruzot isimli eserleriydi. (*Encyclopedia Judaica, Barzani Families, Vol.3. Keter: Jerusalem 1972, p. 138 )* 


Barzanilerin Yahudi olduğuna dair bilgileri Tarihçi Ahmet Uçar, Osmanlı arşivindeki Osmanlı belgelerine dayanarak Sallum Barzani isimli bir hahamın Musul'dan Selanik'e oradan da hahambaşının ricası ile Kudüs'e sürgün edildiğini söylemektedir. *(*Tarih ve Düşünce Dergisi, *"Hahamların Torunları Barzaniler" Aralık 2002, s. 16-24)* Hürriyet Gazetesi'nde aynı haberdeki demecinde de dahil olmak üzere Kuzey Irak'ta Yahudi kökenli tek bir Barzani ailesi olduğuna dair Osmanlı arşivlerinde kanıtlar olduğunu ve günümüz Barzani ailesinin atalarının Yahudi olduğundan şüphe edilemeyeceğini ifade etmektedir. *(18 şubat 2003 / Hürriyet /Barzani Ailesi’nin Yahudi olduğu ortaya çıktı.)*

Mordechai Zaken “Jewish Subjects and their tribal Chieftains in Kurdistan” kitabında Kürt Yahudilerin, Molla Mustafa Barzani arasında özel bir bağ olduğunu vurgulamaktadır. Although there are reports about anti-Jewish incidents by Barzānī shaikhs and tribesmen, it appears that the leaders of this particular Naqshbandī shaikhly family, during the first half of the 20th century, notably Shaikh Ahmad and Mullā Mustafā Barzānī, had special relationships with Kurdish Jews under their patronage. Barzani aşireti özellikle 20. yüzyılda, şeyh Ahmed, Molla Mustafa Barzani ve Nakşibendi şeyhi liderlerinin, Kürt Yahudiler ile aralarında özel ilişkileri vardı. Barzaniler, Kürt Yahudilerini himayesi altında koruyorlardı. Barzaniler ‘in Akra’daki Kürt Yahudileri ile ticari ilişkileri mevcuttu. *(Mordechai Zaken,* *Jewish Subjects and their tribal Chieftains in Kurdistan, Netherland-Brill, 2007, p. 73, 369)*

Barzani Ailesi’nin Yahudi asıllı olmasından ziyade İsrail ile olan tarihsel bağlarını inceleyelim. İsrail uzun süreden beri Barzani ailesinin denetiminde bir Kürt Devletini istiyor. Bugün İsrail’in Kuzey Irak ile olan ilişkilerini Kürdistanlı Yahudiler sağlıyor.

Molla Mustafa Barzani, 1960-70 yılları arasında Mossad direktörlerinden D*avid Khajawa Khinno ve* *Haim Levakov* ile sık sık görüşüyürdu. *(Salom Nakdimon, İsraeli-Kurdish Connetion 1963-1975, Telaviv-1996, p. 23)*

Kuzey Irak'taki Kürtler, Mossad'dan ilk yardımı, İsrailli askerler Kürt Yahudisi gerillaları eğitirken alıyorlardı. İsrail Başbakanı Levi Eshkol ve Kabine Başkanı Aryeh Eliav Barzani yandaşları için hastane yaptırmıştı. 1966’dan önceki dönemde, Başbakan Levi Eshkol adına, Molla Barzani, İsrail Dışişleri Bakanı Abba Eban’ın gönderdiği diplomatlar aracılığı ile görüşüyordu*.* *(Ian Black & Benny Morris, İsrael’s Secret Wars: A History of Israel’s Intelligence Services (İsrail’in Gizli Savaşları : İsrail Gizli Servisinin Tarihi), Grove Press, Newyork-1992, p. 184-85)*

Mossad'ın Barzani ile ilişkileri, Londra ve Sidney'de yayınlanan "Israel's Secret Wars - A History of Israel's Intelligence Services" (İsrail'in Gizli Savaşı - İsrail İstihbarat Servislerinin Tarihi) adlı kitapta da sergilenmektedir. Kitap, İngiliz The Guardian gazetesinde 1984 yılından bu yana Tel-Aviv muhabirliğini yapan Ian Black ve Washington'daki Brooking Enstitüsü'nde çalışan öğretim üyesi Benny Morris tarafından yazılmıştır. *Kitapta Mossad-Barzani ilişkileri, İsrail Dış İşleri Bakanlığı ve Mossad yazışmalarına dayanılarak açıklanmaktadır*. ünsözde, kitabın yayından önce İsrail ordu yetkilileri tarafından da incelendiği belirtilmektedir.

Molla Mustafa Barzani, ilk kez 1966 yılında İsrail'e gitmişti. Kendisini kabul eden İsrail Savunma Bakanı Moşe Dayan'a, hediye olarak bir 'Kürt hançeri' ile birlikte, Kerkük petrol rafinelerinin planlarını da getirdi. 1969 yılı Mart ayında Kerkük petrollerine yapılan saldırı Barzani-Mossad işbirliğiyle yapılmıştı. Kerkük rafinerileri bombalanarak ve çalışamaz hale getirildi. 
*Mossad-Barzani ilişkilerinin mimarı İsrail'in Tahran'daki askeri ateşesi Yaakov Nimrodi, (Mossad ajanı)* aracılığı ile gerçekleştirilmişti. Kendiside Kürt Yahudisi olan Nimrodi, Sovyet silahlarının Barzani'nin eline geçmesinde rol oynamıştır. *(Ian Black & Benny Morris, İsrael’s Secret Wars: A History of Israel’s Intelligence Services Grove Press, Newyork-1992, p. 327-29)*

Mossad'ın Kürtlere desteği 1958'de başladı. İsrailli askeri danışmanların, cephaneyi ve silahları kapsayan yardımı 1963'de başladı. Ağustos 1965'de Kürt subaylar için eğitim kampları oluşturuldu. Haziran 1966'da İsrail Başbakanı Levi Eshkol Mustafa Barzani ile görüşmeler yaptı. 1967 Altıngün savaşları sonrası Kürtler’e silah yardımı yapıldı. Aylık yaklaşık 500.000 dolar da para yardımı yapıldı. Kürt lideri Mustafa Barzani önce Eylül 1967'de sonra Eylül 1973'de İsrail'i ziyaret etti. Barzani, Moshe Dayan ile özel görüşmelerde bulunmuştu. *(Benjamin Beit-Hallahmi, The Israeli Connection,* *I.B.Tauris. Co Ltd., London 1988,* *p. 19)*



*İsrail Savunma Kuvvetleri'nin Dördüncü Genel Kurmayı Moshe Dayan ve Molla Mustafa Barzani, 1966 - İsrail Ziyaretinden*

Molla Barzani, İsrail ilişkilerinin devamında 1973’te İsrail’e ikinci kez ziyarete bulunuyor. *1950’lerden beri İsrail’de yaşıyan Kürt Yahudisi David Gabay’ın evinde kalmıştı.* Dayan çok iyi Kürtçe konuşuyor Barzani ile Mossad arasındaki dialogları o sağlıyordu. CIA raporlarına göre MOSSAD şefi Zvi Zamir, Barzani’yi Kuzey Irak’taki kampında ziyaret ederek, Bağdat’a karşı yapılan saldırı ve sabotajların dozunun arttırılmasını istemişti. Kuzey Irak'ta, Kürt devleti adı altında İsrail etkisinde bir devlet kurulma çalışmalarının temelleri 1970'li yıllara kadar uzanır. Mossad'ın Barzani'ye yardımı 1970'lerden beri belli aralıklarla hep devam etti. *Mossad, Barzani'ye hem modern silah yardımında bulunuyor, hem de çeşitli teçhizatları sağlıyordu. Hatta dönemin Mossad Başkanı Meir Amit, Barzani yandaşlarına, dağlardaki kamplara kadar gelip yardım sözü vermişti.*



*Solda Mossad şefi Meir Amit, Ortadaki Barzani, Barzani’nin Sağındaki ise Mossad yetkilisi David Kron*

*İsrail Kaynaklarından elde ettiğimiz bilgiler ışığında, fotoğrafın altındaki yazıya göre MOSSAD-Barzani buluşmasının tarihini 1966 olarak vermektedir.* *Molla Mustafa Barzani* *İsrailli Politikacı ve General olan ve aynı zamanda Mossad’ın üçüncü şefi olan Meir Amit ile yaptığı tarihi görüşme*

Barzani’nin görüştüğü isim Meir Amit, 1948 Arap-İsrail savaşı sırasında Haganah'a katılmış sonrasında ise Ordu'da kalmış ve Genaralliğe yükselmişdi. Askerliği sırasında Moshe Dayan'ın yakınında olmuştur. 

1963'de Mossad direktörlüğünü yapan ve aynı zamanda Askeri İstihbarat’ın da başında olan Amit, İsrail'de bir Tarihi figür haline geldi. Mossad'dan emekli olmasına rahmen aktif bir siyasetçi olarak haberalma komitesi ve İsrail hükümeti için çalışmaya devam etti. Daha sonra 1977'de yılında Knesset'e seçildi ve Ulaşım bakanlığı yaptı ayrıca Menachem Begin Hükümetinin İletişim bakanı oldu fakat 1978’de her iki görevinden de istifa etmiştir.



*Mossad şefi* *Haim Levakov**’un, 1972’de Mustafa Molla Barzani ile Kuzey Iraktaki Görüşmesi*

*Mossad şefi Haim Levakov* *Irak'ın Kuzeyinde MOSSAD heyetinin başkanıydı.*

İsrail Gizli Servisi Mossad, 1973 Yom Kippur Savaşı'nda, Mustafa Molla Barzani'den Irak petrol kuyularını bombalamasını istedi. Barzani de bunu kabul ederek uyguladı. *(Dennis Eisenberg, Uri Dan, Eli Landau, Mossad - Les Services Secrets İsraeliens,* *Paddington Press, 1978**, p. 267-68)*



*O gün Tanrı Avraam (İbrahim) ile bir anlaşma yaptı ve Mısırdaki Nehir’den, büyük nehre-Fırat Nehri’ne kadar olan bu bölgeyi senin soyuna verdim dedi*. (Tora-Bereşit “Yaratılış” Bap: 15/19, Leh Leha)
*Bene İsrael bu topraklara, Maşiah (Mesih) Dönemine kadar sahip olamayacaktır.* (Tora-Bereşit “Yaratılış” Bap: 15/19 Rabilerin Açıklaması)
Tora’daki vurgulamaya göre, İsrailoğulları bu topraklara mesihin gelişiyle sahip olacaktır. Yahudilikteki mesih inancı doğrultusunda bu planı gerçekleştirecek liderlerinde Yahudi asıllı olması, ve Yahudiler için bu bölge’nin kutsal olması tesadüf değildir. Tevratta işaret edilen bu bölgenin bugünkü liderlerinin, Judaik oluşu Tora’daki kehanetlerin gerçekleşmesine zemin hazırlayacaktır.

Bu topraklar Tevratta, *Avraam (İbrahim) ile Tanrının anlaşması sonucu,* Tanrı tarafından İbrahim’in nesline İsrailoğullarına ebediyyen verilmiştir. Torada, Tanrı bu topraklar için İsrailoğullarına zafer sözü vermektedir.

*Tanrı tüm bu ulusları önünüzden sürecek ve sizden büyük ve güçlü ulusların toprağını mülk alacaksınız. Ayağınızın bastığı her yer sizin olacak : sınırlarınız çölden ve Levanondan, nehirden-Fırat nehrinden Akdenize kadar olacak sınırınız. ününüzde kimse duramayacak.* (Tora-Devarim Bap: 11/23-24)

*Yedi Kenan ulusuna karşı çıktığınız savaşlarda ayağınızı bastığınız her yer sizin olacak. ( Raşbam )’a göre Ancak o sınırlar Erets-israil’e ilk girildiği zamanki temel sınırlardır.* Fıratın Erets İsrael’in sınırını işaretlemesi, ancak Maşiah (Mesih)’in gelişinden sonra gerçekleşecektir. (Tora-Devarim Bap: 11/23-24. Rabilerin Açıklaması)

Mossad, Mesud Barzani’ye silah ve para yardımında bulunuyordu.



*İSRAİL’DEKİ KüRT YAHUDİLERİ*
İsrail eski Savunma Bakanı İshak Morhehay Kuzey Irak’ın Zaho şehrinde doğmuş bir Kürt Yahudisidir.

İsrail’in 16.Genelkurmay Başkanı ve Eski Savunma Bakanı şaul Mofaz’da Tahran doğumlu bir Kürt Yahudisidir.

İsrail kurulduktan sonra, Kuzey Irak ve Suriye’de yaşayan 200 bin Kürt Yahudisi, büyük bir operasyon ile İsrail’e getirilmişler ve İsrail parlamentosunda önemli mevkilerde bulunmuşlardı. *Bugün de İsrail’de 250 binden fazla Kürt Yahudisi yaşamaktadır.* İsrail’in Molla Mustafa Barzani ile kurduğu ilişkiler, bugün de oğul Mesud Barzani ile devam etmektedir.İsrail’in işgal ettiği Filistin topraklarında 150,000 Kürt Yahudisinin olduğu bilinmektedir. 1950'li yıllarda yaklaşık 100 bin Kuzey Iraklı Kürt Yahudisi Mossad'ın düzenlediği Ezra ve Nehemya adı verilen operasyonla İsrail'e götürüldüğü bilinmektedir.

Bugün İsrail’de yaşayan Barzani soyisimli Yahudi aileler bulunmaktadır. Bu aileler zamanında Kuzey Irak’tan İsrail’e yerleşmişler ve bugünde Kudüs’te yaşamaktadırlar. Bu aile’nin bir ferdinin fotoğraflarından yararlandık. Soy ismi Barzani, Kürtçeyi ve İbranice’yi anadili gibi konuşmakta, İsrail’de Kürt Yahudileri’nin olduğu köylerin birinde yaşamaktadır. Kürt geleneklerine göre giyinmekte ve Kürt şenlikleri, festivalleri düzenlemektedir. Katıldığı bir festivalde İsrail 16. Genelkurmay Başkanı şaul Mofaz ve Cumhurbaşkanı şimon Peres’le bile fotoğrafları vardır. Bu kişi Kuzey Iraklı Yahudilerden ve soyadı Barzani, Barzani aşireti ile bir soy bağı var mıdır ? Araştırıyorum… 
Ama şunu biliyoruz ki İsrail’de Kürt Yahudisi olupta Barzani soyadını taşıyan yüzlerce Yahudi var. Bunların Barzani aşireti ile bir bağları olduğu çıkarsa, Barzani Aşireti’nin de tarihi geçmişi de ortaya çıkacaktır.



Yahudi kaynaklarında Kürt Yahudileri



Kürt Yahudilerine ait bir düğün töreninden. Damat şalvar ve puşili ve başında Kipa



İsrail’deki Kürt Yahudileri’nin düzenlemiş olduğu şenliklerden. İsrail Cumhurbaşkanı şimon Peres ve Kürt Yahudileri



İsrail Cumhurbaşkanı şimon Peres, festivalde Kürt Yahudilerinin halk oyunlarını izlerken



Kürt Yahudileri’nin Düğününden bir görüntü.. Tora sandukası törende gezdiriliyor.





Kürt Yahudileri’nin Newruz Kutlamaları – Kudüs / 2010



*İsrail’de Türk büyükelçiliği önünde Kürdistan propagandası yapan Kürt Yahudilerinden bir grup*

*Bu organizasyonu yapan kişinin ismini belirtmeyeceğiz. Kendisi Kürt Yahudisidir ve soy ismi de Barzani’dir. Kudüs’te yaşamaktadır Kürtçe’yi ve İbranice’yi anadili gibi konuşmaktadır.*

*Onun bu resimlerinden faydalandım.*



Büyük Orta Doğu, İsrail’in güvenliğinin tek yoludur ve burada Kürtlere ve özellikle Kürt-Yahudilerine önemli bir şekilde rol verilmektedir. İsrail, bölgede rahat bir şekilde yaşamak için "Büyük İsrail'i" kurmak zorundadır. 

Yahudilerin, Kürtler ile olan tarihsel bağlarını incelediğimizde, 50 yıllık Barzani-İsrail ilişkilerini, ve kripto gizli Kürt Yahudileri’nin varlığını göz önüne aldığımızda, Kürt Yahudi devleti kurulacak tezi artık çok net bir şekilde doğrulanmış ve kanıtlanmıştır.


*Salim Meriç*
Odatv.com

----------

